# LOST 'HOBBIT' ILLUSTRATIONS by JRR Tolkien to be published



## Eledhwen (Oct 23, 2011)

In a search of the Bodleian Library in Oxford for material to mark the 75th anniversary of Tolkien's second book, previously unknown illustrations of The Hobbit were unearthed. These will be published next week.

News article here. I will buy a copy of The Independent today as I believe they have printed a couple of the images in it.

That's my Christmas present sorted.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 23, 2011)

I can't wait to see them. Do you know where they will be available?


----------



## Imagineer (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you. That was good of you to share what you found? Was that serendipitous?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 24, 2011)

This will be the greatest collection the world has ever seen. It needs the greatest fans. Apparently Lake-Town is on there, as well as inside Erebor.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 26, 2011)

It's called "The Art of The Hobbit", and it's available on Amazon.




(image from UK Amazon)

From the blurb: "To celebrate the 75th anniversary of the publication of The Hobbit, the complete artwork created by the author for his story has been collected in The Art of The Hobbit by J.R.R. Tolkien. Including related pictures, more than one hundred sketches, drawings, paintings, maps, and plans are presented here, preliminary and alternate versions and experimental designs as well as finished art. Some of these images are now published for the first time, and others for the first time in colour. Fresh digital scans from the Bodleian Libraries in Oxford and Marquette University in Wisconsin allow Tolkien’s Hobbit pictures to be seen more vividly than ever before."


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 26, 2011)

Oooh. This is going on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone know if this is available in the US?


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 15, 2011)

I adore Tolkien's watercolors, especially the one of poor Bilbo riding the barrel down stream.

There is an excellent publication of which I'm certain many of you are aware, but should you not, here is a link to the book "The Invented Worlds of J.R.R. Tolkien" from Marquette University. For those who like to see rare reproductions of the Professor's work it is marvelous, and for geeks like me who are equally interested in the events in Tolkien's life it contains much which is greatly enjoyable...

http://epublications.marquette.edu/...haggerty_catalogs&sei-redir=1&referer=http://


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 15, 2011)

ReadWryt said:


> I adore Tolkien's watercolors, especially the one of poor Bilbo riding the barrel down stream.
> 
> There is an excellent publication of which I'm certain many of you are aware, but should you not, here is a link to the book "The Invented Worlds of J.R.R. Tolkien" from Marquette University. For those who like to see rare reproductions of the Professor's work it is marvelous, and for geeks like me who are equally interested in the events in Tolkien's life it contains much which is greatly enjoyable...
> 
> http://epublications.marquette.edu/...haggerty_catalogs&sei-redir=1&referer=http://



Thanks! That's a great read there. I just skimmed the pictures but will definitely go back and read it as well, downloaded to my google docs acct :*D


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 5, 2012)

Yippee! I got it for Christmas. It doesn't have as many illustrations as I would have liked, but it is another way to get closer to Middle Earth.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jan 6, 2012)

Starbrow said:


> Yippee! I got it for Christmas. It doesn't have as many illustrations as I would have liked, but it is another way to get closer to Middle Earth.


 
I'm Jealous! :*up


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 7, 2012)

ReadWryt said:


> There is an excellent publication of which I'm certain many of you are aware, but should you not, here is a link to the book "The Invented Worlds of J.R.R. Tolkien" from Marquette University.
> http://epublications.marquette.edu/...haggerty_catalogs&sei-redir=1&referer=http://


Fascinating! Thanks for posting this; I stayed up late trying to interpret the letter to Fr Francis Morgan.


----------

